# Какие были инструменты!



## kep (1 Дек 2019)

Сразу оговорюсь: тема не для оценки или ремонта, а для того, чтобы разделить моё восхищение старыми инструментами. 
Мне иногда попадаются фотографии аккордеонов начала 20 века с идеями и дизайном, которые вызывают искренний восторг. Буду выкладывать сюда.


----------



## kep (1 Дек 2019)

"Эхофон"


----------



## kep (1 Дек 2019)




----------

